# p2k gp60 running jerky after install



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi. I have a proto 2000. I installed a soundtrax decoder and after I installed it it started running with a jerk and no power I have to actually push it to get it going. I have done p2k before and had no problems but the 1 thing I did notice the trucks do not have 2 wires coming from them it is only 1 and it is soldered on to a tab like an athearn and the motor is not sealed it has an armature also like an athearn. Has anyone ran into this problem does proto use different motors like athearn motors


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

`Can you post a photo of it with the shell off?


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I am driving right now but when I get home I will


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I called Walthers they said they did put out locomotives in the proto 2000 series that had open frame motors and athearn style trucks. I ran the locomotive for breakin times I'm finally started working better still a little bit Jerky


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Is the sound cutting in and out?


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

There is no sound. But all other lights work fine. The front light only flickers when it is not on. If the light ison it is fine.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you crossing thread conversations?
I was talking about the Jerky Soundtraxx decoder!
I thought the Digitrax was the one with the lighting problem?


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Whoops. Sorry. Well there is no sound in the p2k. It took alpt of breaking in but I finally got it to run OK. It is still just a tad bit jerky. I'm going to try and speed match it tonight.


----------

